# Question about seedbanks



## Have_a_nice_day (Jun 26, 2007)

So when I go to the websites of different banks, they have different companies/growers that offer seeds...i.e. @ HempDepot you have: Dutch Passion vs. Green House vs. Joey Weed...and the prices are so different. Joey Weed offers 10 WW seeds @ 45 bucks, while others are 3 times that on the same website. 

Do you look at the website, then the individual seed provider? Are some providers better germ/female rates than others, even with the same strain on the same seedbank/website? Or are some seed providers just selling the seed for way less to undercut the competition?

Willing to pay more for better results, just want to make sure I don't need to...and usually when something seems like too good of a deal to be true, it usually is. Kinda like buying cheap stereo equipment on ebay lol.


----------



## Have_a_nice_day (Jun 26, 2007)

PS I'm in the USA, so any insight regarding ordering would be helplful, I picked HempDepot cause it had 5 stars on the seedbankupdate...


----------



## Mutt (Jun 26, 2007)

If it's your first grow...go with gypsy @ seed boutique or Doc Chronic. Get Nirvana seeds. They are cheap and decent esp. for a beginner. 
Wait until you have a grow or two under your belt before stepping into the great strains of DJ Short, and the other F1's....Nirvana's F2's are tough as nails and have a great hybrid vigor to them and for 10-15 bucks for 10 if you kill em you won't cry too hard.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 26, 2007)

Ive only heard good things about joeyweeds seeds.. but they are still more $$$ then nirvanas seeds..and they have a long history in this seed game... 

I like joeyweeds bluewidow tho...


----------

